# Vektordatei gesucht: DMX-Schriftzug



## jensen (23. September 2005)

Hallo Leutz,

ich suche das Logo von DMX (ja, der böse Räpper). Ich hab schon viel gegooglet und war bei Brands of the World, aber dabei kamen leider keine sachdienlichen Hinweise heraus..

Also, wer kann mir weiterhelfen? 
Ich danke euch schonmal! 

mfg!
jens


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. September 2005)

Hallo,

Habe grad mal geschaut und der gesehen, dass der gute Mann wohl mehrere Logos hat.
Welches suchst Du denn genau?


----------



## jensen (23. September 2005)

Diese beiden hier wären die gesuchten:

http://www.muove.de/dmxlogos.jpg

Das rechte könnte ich noch gnaz gut nachzeichnen, aber beim linken.. sehr kniffelig.

j


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. September 2005)

Nun ja, also das beste wäre wohl, wenn Du Dir den passenden Font dazu suchst.
Dafont.com und die passende Suche (Grunge, Destroy) dürfte Dir da wohl weiterhelfen. => http://dafont.com/en/theme.php?cat=109
Ansonsten halt auch nachzeichnen und Grunge drüberlegen.

Gruss


----------

